# Northern NJ - Headstart on Winter - Work?



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Looking for work in Northern NJ. I have the truck in my signature and access to skid steers & 4x4 tractors. 

Might also be getting a second truck with driver. 

If needed I can run a site and have references.


----------



## Elite Services (Nov 19, 2006)

Send me a pm with your info. I have tons of work, but it is in central jersey. Let me know if interested. Tks.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Sent you my info.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

elite please pm me if you still have any work available thanks:waving:


----------



## KelleyZP (Oct 22, 2007)

available for central jersey if any more help is needed give me a call 732 927 0950


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Bump to the top!

My current setup for this year will probably look like this:

2007 Dodge 2500 Cummins - Personal Truck 
1999 F-250 XL Regular Cab - Western 8' Pro Plow
1999 F-250 XLT Extra Cab - Western 8' Pro Plow
All the trucks will be fully outfitted with Whelen strobes/LEDs and will have drivers.
I also may have a newer skid steer but will probably need a plow or pusher box for it. I also have access to a few tractors and a TLB. I have references, and have no problem running a site for you. My drivers are not idiots, they most likely will be my friend and uncle. We are available 24/7 this winter, but would like to set something up so its not last minute.

Thanx - Jared - 862.324.6705


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

bump bump....


----------

